# EA: Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel mit Star-Wars-Lizenz



## MichaelBonke (11. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA: Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel mit Star-Wars-Lizenz* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: EA: Jedes Jahr ein neues Spiel mit Star-Wars-Lizenz


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2016)

Qualität statt Quantität .. ist aber durchaus möglich, bei genügend (guten!!1drölf) Entwickler-Studios in der Hinterhand.


----------



## Angeldust (11. Mai 2016)

1 Spiel pro Jahr mit so vielen Studios ist wirklich drin. Dürfen aber wenn man Battlefront so sieht noch gut an der Qualität schrauben.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Wenn dann aber mit genügend Genre-Vielfalt. Ein neues X-Wing/Tie-Fighter muss unbedingt her.


----------



## LSD-Goat (11. Mai 2016)

Klaro, wenn man schon Millarden für die Lizenzrechte hinblättert muss das Vieh aus ausgeschlachtet werden bis zum geht nicht mehr. Wundert mich schon fast das sie nur eins pro Jahr bringen wollen


----------



## Orzhov (11. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Qualität statt Quantität .. ist aber durchaus möglich, bei genügend (guten!!1drölf) Entwickler-Studios in der Hinterhand.



Das ist gar nicht mal so schwer. Nach dem Shooter im Star Wars Gewand und dem kommenden Shooter 2 gibt es bestimmt auch noch Rennspiele, Action Adventures, Rollenspiele, Mobilekram, Brettspielvarianten und wenn alle Stricke reißen Sim City machen.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (11. Mai 2016)

Menno- ich hoff trotzdem auf eine Überraschung auf der ea Pressekonferenz, die noch dieses Jahr erscheint^^ Außerdem kommt übernächstes Jahr vermutlich das nächste battlefield. Also kommt battlefront 3 frühestens in 3 Jahren- ich vermute eher 4


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2016)

In 2018 schon wieder ein BF? Bezweifle ich noch. Obwohl....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Das ist gar nicht mal so schwer. Nach dem Shooter im Star Wars Gewand und dem kommenden Shooter 2 gibt es bestimmt auch noch Rennspiele, Action Adventures, Rollenspiele, Mobilekram, Brettspielvarianten und wenn alle Stricke reißen Sim City machen.


Bitte keine Rennspiele...


----------



## Wynn (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bitte keine Rennspiele...







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Jjxfs8lPVKM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Podracer war damals cool


----------



## MichaelG (11. Mai 2016)

Ein RPG oder Adventure (SP) wäre geil.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> Podracer war damals cool



stimmt. das war gut, definitiv besser als der beschissene film.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

Wynn schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Absolut nicht! Die Grafik war kacke, die KI war kacke, und vom "Fahrgefühl" will ich erst gar nicht reden... 
Mit SW kann man ja fast alles machen, aber Racer... Danke, aber nein danke.


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe auch auf ein neues Spiel im Stil der X-Wing Reihe. Inspiration kann sich EA ja bei Elite Dangerous und Star Citizen suchen. Die Spiele zeigen ja auch prima, dass es einen Markt für solche Spiele gibt, die nicht allzu casual in Sachen Gameplay und Spieldesign sind. Ich brauche da auch gar kein fettes Triple-A Budget, mir sind da Sachen wie komplexes Missionsdesign, nicht zu komplexe, aber vorhandene und beeinflussbare Schiffssysteme (Energieverteilung zwischen Schild, Waffen und Antrieb z. B.), Unterstützung von allen mehr oder weniger gängigen Joysticks, HOTAS, Ruderpedalen und VR-Headsets. Ne halbwegs gute KI wäre mir auch wichtig. Moorhuhnschießen im Weltall wäre langweilig. Wenn man all das umsetzen würde ... das wäre ein Traum und dafür brauche ich nicht einmal fett aufgeblasene Grafik und Zwischensequenzen nach jeder Mission (und schon gar nicht innerhalb einer Mission).


----------



## McCerb (11. Mai 2016)

jezt wird star wars ausgeschlachtet alles 0815...


----------



## Neawoulf (11. Mai 2016)

McCerb schrieb:


> jezt wird star wars ausgeschlachtet alles 0815...



Miese Lizenzprodukte hat es leider schon immer gegeben. Solange dazwischen auch ein paar Perlen zu finden sind (eben auch welche, die sich an Fans richten und nicht nur an Gelegenheitszocker), kann ich damit aber leben. Man muss ja nicht alles kaufen und spielen.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber mit genügend Genre-Vielfalt. Ein neues X-Wing/Tie-Fighter muss unbedingt her.



Ja, mein Most Wanted überhaupt. Und ein neues Jedi Knight.

Ich hoffe ja, dass dieses Jahr endlich mal Fate of the Galaxy rauskommt.


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Mai 2016)

Melk Melk


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Melk Melk


Solange Milch gesund ist... ^^


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Solange Milch gesund ist... ^^



Zu viel Milch ist aber nicht gesund ^^


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> Zu viel Milch ist aber nicht gesund ^^


deswegen ist unser doomkeeper valve-fan.
dort bekommt er garantiert nicht zu viel (stirbt aber vielleicht an unterernährung).


----------



## DarkKnight1993 (11. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe wirklich, es lutscht sich so nicht aus. Ich meine klar, Star Wars verkauft sich schon seit fast 40 Jahren gut, aber übertreiben sollte man da trotzdem nicht. Abseits dessen wäre ich allerdings auch sehr an ein RPG in Richtung Elder Scrolls oder auch gerne a la Witcher interessiert. Als Jedi wäre es halt wahrscheinlich von der Waffenauswahl nicht sehr spannend, oder was gibt es neben Lichtschwertern noch so?


----------



## doomkeeper (11. Mai 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> deswegen ist unser doomkeeper valve-fan.
> dort bekommt er garantiert nicht zu viel.







__ Imgur
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
imgur.com/gallery/wEl3c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Imgur. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> __ Imgur
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


ok, siehst noch ganz fit aus. hab mir umsonst sorgen gemacht. [emoji106]


----------



## ZAM (11. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn dann aber mit genügend Genre-Vielfalt. Ein neues X-Wing/Tie-Fighter muss unbedingt her.



Durch den deutlich größeren Konsolenmarkt sehe ich hier aber leider nur irgendwelches auf gammelige Konsolen angepasstes Arcade-Gemülle, statt toller Simulation mit Abwechslungsreichtum im Missionsverlauf (wie in den bisherigen Titeln).

Wobei, zugegeben, Rogue Squadron II echt geil ist, aber natürlich keine Befriedigung in X-Wing/Tie-Fighter-Segment darstellt.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2016)

Ein Rogue Squadron oder Jedi Knight wäre schon cool, genauso ein wiederbeleben von 1313


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Mai 2016)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> __ Imgur
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...


Siehst wie ne Mischung aus Matthias Schweighöfer und Anton Yelchin aus. ^^

gesendet von meinem Asus Fonepad


----------



## Sanador (11. Mai 2016)

*Imperial Commando*, neues *Jedi Knight*, *Knights of the old Republic*...man hat schon viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## OField (11. Mai 2016)

Ein neues Jedi Knight wäre echt klasse.


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Mai 2016)

ein neues Empire at War (oder halt First Order at War) wäre auch cool


----------



## MrFob (11. Mai 2016)

War ja zu erwarten, jetzt wo auch auf absehbare Zeit jedes Jahr ein neuer Film kommt. Es gab schon viele sehr gute Spiele im SW Universum. Deswegen, wenn sie die Qualitaet hoch halten koennen hab ich im Prinzip nix dagegen. Und wie ja schn gesagt wurde, Moeglichkeiten gibt es ja genug, um was aus dem Franchise zu machen, mit Fortsetzungen alter Serien oder auch neuen Konzepten.


----------



## D-Wave (11. Mai 2016)

Eine (Fifa Version: A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away...) wäre doch auch eine Ide.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> ein neues Empire at War (oder halt First Order at War) wäre auch cool



Ich hätte lieber eine Force of Corruption Fortsetzung 
Der Teaser am Ende, wo die in der Halle mit den in Carbonit eingefrohrenen Sithkriegern steht, aber wie gehts weiter? Das kam ja auch nie wieder im Kanon vor
Und ja, das Spiel ist 10 Jahre alt, wer das bis heute nicht gespielt hat...

Aber warum nur altes?
Warum nicht nen Schmuggler/Bountyhunter Action RPG?
Ich will wieder in die Städte rein, das war meinen Lieblingslevel in den Spielen wie KoTOR oder Jedy Academy


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Durch den deutlich größeren Konsolenmarkt sehe ich hier aber leider nur irgendwelches auf gammelige Konsolen angepasstes Arcade-Gemülle, statt toller Simulation mit Abwechslungsreichtum im Missionsverlauf (wie in den bisherigen Titeln).
> 
> Wobei, zugegeben, Rogue Squadron II echt geil ist, aber natürlich keine Befriedigung in X-Wing/Tie-Fighter-Segment darstellt.



Sorry, aber X-Wing/Tie Fighter war auch damals nur seichtes Arcade geballer.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber X-Wing/Tie Fighter war auch damals nur seichtes Arcade geballer.


Im Vergleich zu "Wing Commander" aber doch etwas "simulationslastiger" und mit dicken Missionspaketen, vor allem aber waren es keine Interactiven Filme mit etwas Space-Geballer. 

Ich fand X-Wing/Tie-Fighter vor allem wegen der unzähligen Haupt- und Sekundär-Ziele pro Mission genial, man musste wirklich noch für seine ganzen Medaillen bzw. Tatoos richtig ackern. ^^
Gerade das hat ja diese Reihe so besonders und anspruchsvoll gemacht.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

Ja ok, im vergleich zu WC, was eh nur Show war schneiden die X- und T Spiele natürlich besser ab. Aber gute Story Ziele hat nichts mit Simulation zu tun.


----------



## Enisra (12. Mai 2016)

Naja
Das kann halt nicht alles Elite sein


----------



## knarfe1000 (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber X-Wing/Tie Fighter war auch damals nur seichtes Arcade geballer.



Es war zu 90% auf MP ausgelegt. Daher war die Missionsstruktur in der Tat simpler als bei den Vorgängern, eine echte Kampagne kam ja erst mit BOP.


----------



## Taiwez (12. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Absolut nicht! Die Grafik war kacke, die KI war kacke, und vom "Fahrgefühl" will ich erst gar nicht reden...
> Mit SW kann man ja fast alles machen, aber Racer... Danke, aber nein danke.



Absolut doch! 

Ich hab das Spiel für den N64 gehabt und wie kein anderes sonst darauf gespielt, du Casual-Noob!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. Mai 2016)

Was mir jetzt erst gerade auffällt... "Jedes Jahr ein Neues Spiel" - "Jedes Jahr ein neuer Film".

Da scheinen sich EA und Disney wohl abgesprochen zu haben.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Mai 2016)

Naja die Marketingwelle muß rollen. Ob dabei immer Qualität bei herumkommt ist die andere Frage.


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Sorry, aber X-Wing/Tie Fighter war auch damals nur seichtes Arcade geballer.


Sorry, aber absolut nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja ok, im vergleich zu WC, was eh nur Show war schneiden die X- und T Spiele natürlich besser ab. Aber gute Story Ziele hat nichts mit Simulation zu tun.



Natürlich waren das nie Hardcore-Simulationen im Stil eine DCS im Weltall (Die Star Wars Filme waren ja auch nie wirklich realistisch), aber im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Weltraumsimulationen damals und heute, war es schon recht simlastig, finde ich. Auf jeden Fall war es weit entfernt von Arcade-Geballer. Das würde dann eher auf die Flug-Einsätze in Shadows of the Empire zutreffen oder evtl. Rogue Squadron (nie gespielt, nur Videos gesehen). Die X-Wing Spiele dagegen wurden von Spiel zu Spiel komplexer, die Schiffe bekamen mehr Funktionen, man bekam mehr Kontrolle über die Geschwaderkollegen usw. und die Missionen waren teilweise auch echt schwer, was Taktik angeht (wann muss ich wo sein, um Corvette XYZ zu beschützen, wo ist der Sternzerstörer, der seine Bomber ablädt, von wo fliegen die feindlichen Truppentransporter heran usw. Selbst wenn die Schiffssteuerung nicht unbedingt die komplizierteste war (was komplexeres in dem Punkt kam meines Wissen aber auch erst Jahre später mit Independence War), das Missionsdesign war weit entfernt von Arcade-Geballer.


----------



## Pherim (12. Mai 2016)

Oh mein Gott, jemand will Geld verdienen mit Star Wars! Geht ja gar nicht! Skandal!... Moment mal.

Sorry, aber Star Wars ist sowas wie der Erfinder des modernen Franchise, wo von Anfang an jeder Aspekt in allen möglichen Variationen kommerzialisiert wurde, da ist das doch jetzt wirklich keine Meldung, über die man sich groß Gedanken machen muss. Als es noch niemand für rentabel gehalten hat, Filme in der Art auszuschlachten, hat sich Lucas einen ordentlichen Batzen der Merchandising-Einkünfte gesichert und darauf sein späteres Imperium überhaupt erst begründet. Und da war auch immer schon viel Schrott dabei. Schlechte Star-Wars-Spiele sind auch nichts neues.

Ich ich glaube, was die X-Wing/Tie Fighter-Diskussion angeht, sollte klargestellt werde, was gemeint ist, ich glaube nämlich manche reden über die einzelnen Spiele X-Wing und Tie Fighter, die nun mal als Klassiker gelten, und andere meinen "X-Wing vs. Tie Fighter", was allgemein als nicht ganz so großartig gilt. Aber gut.

Oh, und Racer fand ich auch gut. Tatsächlich fast das einzige Rennspiel, das ich überhaupt wirklich gespielt habe, normalerweise hab ich daran überhaupt nichts und bin auch nicht gut darin. Aber Racer machte schon Laune.


----------



## LOX-TT (12. Mai 2016)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Da scheinen sich EA und Disney wohl abgesprochen zu haben.



Disney bzw. Lucasfilm hat ja EA auch beauftragt und ihnen die Linzenz gegeben für die Spiele


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sorry, aber absolut nicht.



Ja ok, Ansichtssache, das stimmt.


----------



## ZAM (12. Mai 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ja ok, Ansichtssache, das stimmt.



Was Arcade-Shooter wirklich heißt, wirst du erst mit der an Konsolenspieler angepassten Entwicklerbranche erleben, sobald neue "Weltraum"-Titel kommen werden.


----------



## Batze (12. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was Arcade-Shooter wirklich heißt, wirst du erst mit der an Konsolenspieler angepassten Entwicklerbranche erleben, sobald neue "Weltraum"-Titel kommen werden.


Na ok, da gebe ich dir natürlich Recht, ist eben Konsole....


----------



## LSD-Goat (12. Mai 2016)

ZAM schrieb:


> Was Arcade-Shooter wirklich heißt, wirst du erst mit der an Konsolenspieler angepassten Entwicklerbranche erleben, sobald neue "Weltraum"-Titel kommen werden.


Mir läufts grad kalt den Rücken runter^^


----------

